# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Is it me or Jays right arm looks way smaller then his left

## LM1332

just look at it!!!

----------


## sooners04

It kind of does, but I think the curtain in the back is giving off some kind of shadow that makes it look all f***ed up.

----------


## LM1332

i mean even look at his forarm

----------


## sooners04

i would still say the pic is a little distorted on his right side. Look at the quality of the pic on the left, you can almost see individual pixels on his right forearm. His right eye is missing too.

----------


## Superman03

Yeah, his right side lost a lot of size some how this year. His right leg looks a lot smaller than his left if you can find some other pics from the AC. I've seen some recent pics of Jay guest posing in the off season and it appeared to me that he hasn't solved this problem yet, so, this may be a now ongoing problem for him.

----------


## Danielle

it's just the picture

----------


## Warrior

> His right eye is missing too.


OMG - poor Jay... I need to go spread the bad news to all the message boards!  :Devil Grin:

----------


## decadbal

poor jay.... he will never be half the man ronnie is..hahahha

----------


## DEVLDOG

i read he had nerve damage that caused the one side to atrophy..but you cant always believe what you read

----------

